# How come so many camera stores in NY? Please recommend one outside of NY



## sunnyVan (Jul 24, 2014)

I tried to submit request for group purchase on canonpricewatch but I will be charged state sales tax because I live in NY. Then I look more closely and it seems that most major camera shops are in NY. Why is that? 

And does anyone know of any good stores that are outside of NY? I only know Beach camera and buydig. But I think they are essentially the same company. I'd like to know a couple more to compare.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 24, 2014)

.
Anything outside of Manhattan is just camping out!

Seriously, if another retailer does not collect the tax you owe, that doesn't mean you don't have to pay it.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 24, 2014)

Check out Beach Camera in NJ. Got my 5DIII from them. no complaints


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 24, 2014)

My local supplier - Arlington Camera - is a great shop. www.arlingtoncamera.com

I also bought a 5DIII at Beach Camera.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 24, 2014)

Abe's of Maine, Samy's in California, Glazers in Seattle. There are options, but they may not offer the same price point.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 24, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Anything outside of Manhattan is just camping out!
> 
> Seriously, if another retailer does not collect the tax you owe, that doesn't mean you don't have to pay it.



Right. . And that time you ate a donut at the company you were visiting and didn't reconcile it with your per diem... that will get you straight into hell. 

Send it to a friend who lives in Jersey or conn... and go and pick it up on the weekend. Done.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 24, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Abe's of Maine, Samy's in California, Glazers in Seattle. There are options, but they may not offer the same price point.



Abe's went out of business... their name was sold to a shady nyc company... they try and up sale you now. Not cool.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Abe's of Maine, Samy's in California, Glazers in Seattle. There are options, but they may not offer the same price point.
> ...


Canonpricewatch posted about this recently - apparently they are no good to deal with at all. I bought one item from UniquePhoto in NJ - no issues - and they are Canon Authorized. Photocraft in DC are also good, ephotocraft.com, but they are a bit slow to ship. And there's always Amazon, unless they charge tax in NY. They started recently here in FL, so no more photo gear orders from me...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> I tried to submit request for group purchase on canonpricewatch but I will be charged state sales tax because I live in NY. Then I look more closely and it seems that most major camera shops are in NY. Why is that?
> 
> And does anyone know of any good stores that are outside of NY? I only know Beach camera and buydig. But I think they are essentially the same company. I'd like to know a couple more to compare.



Because it's the financial capital of the world and has a 10000 billion people.

Yeah those two are the same company. Beach has a small storefront (some of the sales people in the store can be rude, one guy got greatly upset when I asked for a different box since the first lens box was all bent up and totally rummaged through he gave me a fresh one but was really mumbling under his breath and ranting and so on, the phone order people are often friendlier).

You can try Unique Photo just across the border (no returns policy on expensive stuff though; of course broken/defective can be exchanged for another copy without hassle). It is a local brick and mortal mom and pop of sorts, but it's a really huge mom and pop and for the main equipment tends to have B&H type rather than typical $$$$ mom and pop prices (of course the little things in physical stores cost more often enough, but not always, some of the paper and ink and such is a good price here too and, at times, CF cards too). A pretty huge selection of bodies and lenses and ink and paper. Much more limited for filters and various little doo-dads and tripods heads and such. No up-sale nonsense or other garbage, polite.


----------



## macsage (Jul 24, 2014)

ephotocraft.com in Virginia is excellent. They normally match prices and have great service. I use them all the time.


----------



## Mexecutioner (Jul 24, 2014)

Pictureline in Utah is a great shop. I highly recommend those guys.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hunts photo in mass is very good. Gary farber has been very helpful to me in the past. I've purchased a lot of gear there.


----------



## Dekaner (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had a good experience with Unique Photo in New Jersey, as well as Outdoor Photo Gear in Kentucky.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 24, 2014)

Put me down as a fan of Unique Photo in Fairfield, NJ. Good store, good folks. Bought my 7D there. Best of all, as an NJ resident, no tolls parking or transit expense!

Abe's of "maine" is now (was?) a small place in a warehouse district in Edison NJ. I did not get the warm and fuzzies there. They did, though, let me play with about $6,000 of camera gear unattended. Not worth it, though. Cameras are a tiny part of their business.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 24, 2014)

macsage said:


> ephotocraft.com in Virginia is excellent. They normally match prices and have great service. I use them all the time.



I did not know about them. I will have to check them out. I am getting sick of the attitude at Ace Photo and Burke is not that far to drive.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 24, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> macsage said:
> 
> 
> > ephotocraft.com in Virginia is excellent. They normally match prices and have great service. I use them all the time.
> ...


I've ordered quite a bit from them over the years. They always seem to have something that's out of stock or pre-ordered everywhere else, namely new camera bodies & battery grips.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Abe's of Maine, Samy's in California, Glazers in Seattle. There are options, but they may not offer the same price point.



Watch out for Abe's of Main along with Ryther Camera, 42nd St Photo, and Fumfie The original Abe's of Maine went bankrupt, and the new owner has a really poor reputation.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2014/05/warning-avoid-abes-of-maine-and-other-bait-switch-retailers/


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Abe's of Maine, Samy's in California, Glazers in Seattle. There are options, but they may not offer the same price point.
> ...



Thanks for providing this information. This is helpful. Now I know which ones to stay away from


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Happy shopping


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Abe's went out of business... their name was sold to a shady nyc company... they try and up sale you now. Not cool.



Oddly, AOM seems to be located in NJ. 

Any idea of when AOM went belly-up? I have bought from them in the past with ok results, but I did have to keep saying "NO" to the add-ons.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 25, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Abe's went out of business... their name was sold to a shady nyc company... they try and up sale you now. Not cool.
> ...



I feel like it was two years ago... but a Google search will be more accurate than me.


----------

